# Adjustment brush color is too faint.



## netty1963 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm fairly new to LR 5 and am having trouble with my adjustment brush tool.  The red color marking my selection is so very faint I can just barely see it.  Is there a way to deepen/darken the color?


----------



## RogerB (Jul 22, 2016)

When the coloured mask is visible, try pressing Shift-o to cycle through the different colours available and see if that helps the visibility.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 23, 2016)

If the Color masking (not overlay mask) has been checked, only the pixels that are the same color as the color clicked will get the mask overlay color.  So the area will look very stippled.  Try the brush with masking turned on for more dominant color in the area and again with it off to see the differences.   Also adjust the Flow parameter to a higher value to see more pixels  effected.


----------

